# Arowana & other lfs pics



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thought i'd post some pics i took last a month or two ago, when i'd just got my camera.

wish i had the room and cash for the arowana :nod:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

Damn, I wish the lfs around me had aro's that big!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

a cool looking crab of some sort


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thats a very cool asian arrowana.

too bad it's got a bit of dropeye


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

weezplz said:


> Damn, I wish the lfs around me had aro's that big!


 i WISH lfs in US had those aros... damn it.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

a ray


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> a cool looking crab of some sort


 i think thats a red claw

but lfs in ny have arrows that big


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

a cichlid of some sort, lookin grumpy


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

A happy little puffer


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

last pic :nod:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> A happy little puffer










that thing does look pretty happy doesnt it


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > A happy little puffer
> ...


 i love that pic i love those fish lmao puffers are the best


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

lol, that is awesome about the puffer, seriously, i dont wanna sound like a girl or anything but that is CUUUUUUTE


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

That crab Rocks!!!
That cichlid looks like a Managuense


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Great pics as always Yorkie


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Very nice pics and yeah it is a mang aka jag.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> weezplz said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, I wish the lfs around me had aro's that big!
> ...


 ?? In the U.S.? My LFS has some that are just as big as that. Why are those so special?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

great pics, is that at animal house? i go there everytime im in the area and always end up buying something


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> great pics, is that at animal house? i go there everytime im in the area and always end up buying something


 its a garden center called Batleys near Finningley. Only been a couple of times, but all their fish always look healthy


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Filo said:


> khuzhong said:
> 
> 
> > weezplz said:
> ...


 just as big, but i don't think they'll carry asian aros in the display tanks.
most lfs in the US only carry silver, black, and jardinis. the one in the pic is illegal over here


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

[/QUOTE]its a garden center called Batleys near Finningley


> thats strange, i live in tickhill which is only about 10/15 mins from finningley and iv never heard of the place!!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

its a garden center called Batleys near Finningley


> thats strange, i live in tickhill which is only about 10/15 mins from finningley and iv never heard of the place!!


 I live in Balby, such a small world :laugh:

its actually nearer Santoft. worth a trip out :nod:


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

> I live in Balby, such a small world


your right it is a small world, i used to live in balby before we moved!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

piranhasrule said:



> > I live in Balby, such a small world
> 
> 
> your right it is a small world, i used to live in balby before we moved!


 Moved up in the world eh








wish i could afford a house in Tickhill


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

the puffer is to cute


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great shots as always. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

Heah Yorkshire ... isn't it Birleys ????? (not batleys) ... I live in Howden ... and am looking to move to Tickhill ... what a small world ...

That aro is gettign more attractive as it grows .... If i win the lottery I might be tempted ...

carl


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

im lovin the variety. u got sum kool fish


----------

